# Katzenplage nachts am Teich



## Torfkop (17. Apr. 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe eine absolute Katzenplage und jetzt wirklich nur noch die großen Fische im Teich, die sich nicht von Katzen angeln lassen. In den letzten vier Wochen sind bereits über 40 Fische den Katzen zum Opfer gefallen. Bin gerade dabei den Teich einzuzäunen, suche jedoch immer noch nach Alternativen.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen zu berichten, wie man Katzen effektiv vom Teich fernhält?


----------



## shanana (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

einmal richtig erschrecken oder mit wasser verjagen.


----------



## Torfkop (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

die kommen leider nur nachts. Meist zwischen 1 und 5 Uhr. Ich wette, dass wenn ich mich da nachts auf die Lauer lege, dass du genau dann keine kommt. Das ist ja leider das Problem. Brauche eine automatische Abwehrvorrichtung.


----------



## seppl (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

Hallo, wir haben einen Elektrozaun um denn Teich, seit her fehlt kein Fisch mehr.
Können ja nicht nur Katzen sein, Fuchs oder Marder

Grüße Marion


----------



## Torfkop (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

das wird wohl eine Maßnahme werden. Es sieht nur leider echt blöd aus.


----------



## Christine (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

Und woher weisst Du, dass es Katzen sind?


----------



## Torfkop (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

Mein Teich ist komplett kameraüberwacht, daher bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.


----------



## ferryboxen (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

hallo

einen elektrozaun habe ich erst vor ein paar tagen montiert.

dachte auch das es blöd aussieht.

aber jetzt finde ich es gar nicht sooo schlimm.

vor allem kann ich jetzt ruhig schlafen.

gruss lothar


----------



## Torfkop (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

könntest du davon vielleicht ein Foto hochladen? Würde mir das gerne mal angucken


----------



## Garfield (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

Hi,



> Brauche eine automatische Abwehrvorrichtung.


Bewegungsmelder über ein Ventil an den __ Wasserschlauch anschliessen.
Die Stelle wo sie meistens an den Teich gehen, siehst du ja auf dem Überwachungsvideo.
Wenn du tagsüber nicht nass werden willst, musst du halt morgens abschalten, oder über Zeitschaltuhr abschalten lassen.


----------



## VolkerN (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

Hallo aeh Torfkop ? 

...hast du auch noch einen richtigen Namen *lach* ? ...ich spreche/schreibe irgendwie ungern jemand mit "Torfkop" an 

Ich verwende seit einigen Monaten einen kleinen Bewegungsmelder mit hochfrequenten Toenen. Das Teil funktioniert mit 9V-Blockbatterie (1 Batterie haelt ca. 3 - 4 Monate). Seither habe ich keine Katze mehr im Bereich vom Teich gesichtet.  

Ist eine sehr einfache, preiswerte Loesung.


----------



## danyvet (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

Hilft so ein Elektrozaun auch gegen Ameisen?
Ich hab so eine Ameisenplage am Teich, die Bauen ihre Hügel immer genau über der Kapillarsperre und dann spülts mir die ganze Erde in den Teich.

Und __ Schnecken! Schnecken hab ich auch so viele! Die großen roten __ Nacktschnecken.

Und dann baden in letzter Zeit immer Krähen im Teich. Und zertrampeln die frischen Pflänzchen!

Vielleicht sollte ich einfach einen Quargelsturz über den Teich stülpen 

 

sorry. musste jetzt einfach sein. 

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten:
1. du setzt dich die ganze Nacht an den Teich und schiebst Wache - wohl eher unpraktikabel
2. Du installierst diesen E-Zaun, und wenns deppert aussieht.... hast du denn vorher nie Katzen im Garten gehabt?
3. Du schmeißt die Fische ausm Teich und lässt Amphibien einwandern. Meiner Meinung nach die schönste und natürlichste Lösung. 
4. Du lässt den Katzen einfach ihren Spaß.
5. Du schüttest den Teich zu, dann hat niemand was davon, du nicht, die Fische nicht, aber auch die Katzen nicht - gleiches Recht für alle


----------



## StefanBO (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

Hallo Torfkop,

wie viele Katzen hast du denn am Teich mit gefangenem Fisch gesehen? Und von wo aus fangen die? 

Normalerweise benötigen Katzen ja einerseits geeignete Ansitze, wo die Fische dann auch vorbei schwimmen müssen. Sprich wo das Wasser sofort tief genug ist. Und andererseits sind die meisten Fische so lernfähig, dass sie sich verstecken, wenn ein  Räuber zugeschlagen hat.

Ansonsten denke ich in so einem Fall statt an Elektrozaun auch eher an einen Wasserspritzer mit Bewegungsmelder, den es z.B. hier als "Reiher Schreck" im Handel gibt.


----------



## herbi (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

Servus,...



> Ansonsten denke ich in so einem Fall statt an Elektrozaun auch eher an einen Wasserspritzer mit Bewegungsmelder, den es z.B. hier als "__ Reiher Schreck" im Handel gibt.



Hatte früher mal sehr gute Erfahrungen damit,....

Als ich den Teich neu baute,...habe ich steile Wände bevorzugt und kann den Wasserstand so ablassen,...das keine Katze mehr an die Koi kommt,...


----------



## Torfkop (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die super Infos.

@Garfield: Die Idee werde ich wohl auch umsetzen. Klingt simpel und ist sicherlich auf effektiv.

@VolkerN: Bin der Steffen 

@Stefan: Soweit ich das erkennen kann, sind dort zwei Katzen am Werk. Beide versuchen es immer wieder an meinem Verbindungsbach zwischen den Teichen. Ich könnte diesen natürlich auch mit einem Drahtdach überbauen. Das sieht nur leider nicht so wirklich schön aus. Wenn nichts hilft, ist das auf jeden Fall die Notlösung.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

immer die selben Fragen und immer die selben Antworten:

Elektrozaun (meiner Meinung nach hässlich und auch nicht schön zu reden)
Scare crow (aber auch nur diesen, der Rest taugt nicht wirklich) alles ab Größe einer Krähe ist dann weg.

Such mal im Forum danach, gibt viele Berichte.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Christine (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

Bevor einer fragt, was ein Comic mit Reihern zu tun hat 

http://www.gartentotal.de/product_info.php?products_id=2485


----------



## Ulli (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

also ich kann die Spritzer mit Bewegungsmelder sehr empfehlen, hier auf dem Bild rechts unten  z.B. eine Elster... die war seither nicht mehr da 
Katzen werden auch wirkungsvoll verjagt...und es kommt keiner wirklich zu Schaden.

Ein __ Graureiher probiert es auch alle 3 Tage mal wieder und wird von einem zweiten Spritzer weggebeamt .

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Torfkop (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

Super Sache. Am Wochenende wird montiert.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

Genau das hab ich auch gemacht:
Nachdem anfängliche Versuche mit einer Laserlichtschranke und einer Spritzdüse keinen sichtbaren ¿ (Ironie) Erfolg gebracht haben,
schalte ich mit einem ganz normalen Aufputz-Bewegungsmelder aus dem Baumarkt
das Magnetventil in einem Wasserstop einer verschrotteten Waschmaschine,
welches des Nächtens einen Kreisregner besaftet. (Ich nenn das einen "Katzenabweiser".)

Mein Problem waren zwar durch 3 Grashalme getarnte, übelriechende Haufen in der Wiese
(Können die nicht in die Sandkiste donnern, wie jede normale Katze sonst?),
aber ich denke, wenn die Viecher angespritzt werden, 
vergeht ihnen die Lust zu fressen und zu sch.......,
bzw. sie tun´s eben wo anders,
nur nicht bei mir.


----------



## Stoer (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*



danyvet schrieb:


> Hilft so ein Elektrozaun auch gegen Ameisen?
> Ich hab so eine Ameisenplage am Teich, die Bauen ihre Hügel immer genau über der Kapillarsperre und dann spülts mir die ganze Erde in den Teich.
> 
> Und __ Schnecken! Schnecken hab ich auch so viele! Die großen roten __ Nacktschnecken.
> ...



Hallo Dany,

nett und hilfreich sieht anders aus.
Ich denke, wenn Dir schon 40 Fische abhanden gekommen sind, kann man hier im Forum eine ehrliche Antwort erwarten.


----------



## danyvet (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

Im 2. Teil meines Beitrages standen ein paar ehrliche Antworten. Und den smiley hast du wohl auch übersehen am Ende des ersten Teils (den du hier zitierst).:friede


----------



## ferryboxen (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

Hallo 

So hier mal ein paar Fotos von so einem

häßlichen Elektrozaun .

Ich sehe ihn schon gar nicht mehr.

Viel wichtiger ist mir , das das ganze funktioniert. !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bei uns treiben sich einige Katzen rum...denen jetzt der Spass am 

angeln in meinem Teich vergangen ist.

Ich werde nie mehr darauf verzichten. 

Auch wenn er ja sooooooooooooo häßlich ist.

Gruss Lothar


----------



## ferryboxen (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

Hallo

Nur zur Kenntnis....das Wasser ist normalerweise glasklar .

Habe es vor ca. 1 Stunde mineralisiert.

Gruss Lothar


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

Hi Lothar!





ferryboxen schrieb:


> Bei uns treiben sich einige Katzen rum...


... und die gießen MEINEN Vorgarten, wo ich gerade Gras angebaut hab.


----------



## ferryboxen (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

hallo 

die können pnkeln wo sie wollen...auch bei mir in garten.

bei über 500 m² ist platz genug.

ich versuche nur meinen koi das zerkratzen ihrer rücken zu ersparen.

reich das als antwort herr klugschei..er .:smoki

gruss lothar


----------



## Vera44 (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

Hi!

Bin ich froh,dass unsere Nachbarn die auch Katzen haben, ebenfalls einen Teich haben und sie deshalb wissen, dass sie am Teich gucken und trinken dürfen aber n i c h t angeln.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

So unterschiedlich sind die Leute:
Pinkeln dürfen bei mir die Katzen auch, wo sie wollen...auch bei mir in Garten,
aber für ihre stinkenden Haufen ist in der Wiese meiner 1500 m² NICHT Platz genug.
Während andere permanente Freileitungen durch den Garten ziehen,
elektrisier ich lieber kurzfristig meine Fische und grill sie dann.
Dafür leg ich Wert auf ein natürliche Erscheinung und Artenvielfalt im Teich,
andere schlichten einen Bruchsteindamm um eine Koi-Monokultur rum auf die Folie;
da stört dann der Elektrozaun auch nicht mehr.
... und nochwas: 
Bei mir gibt´s Ostereier - bei anderen Klugschei..er ...
Jeder wie er mag ....


----------



## danyvet (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

Lothar: bei dir wär ich der erste, der sich beim E-Zaun elektrisiert 
Nein, danke, sowas wär nix für mich, wo ich doch einen Teich hab, um ihn aus der Nähe zu beobachten und nicht aus der Ferne. Mein Kater käme aber auch nicht auf die Idee, sich die Pfoten so nass zu machen. Abgesehen davon, dass ich keine wirklich angelbaren Fische hab, kann einem das mit einem flachen Ufer sowieso nicht passieren, denk ich mal. Oder hat schon mal jemand eine Katze freiwillig "knietief" im Wasser stehen sehen?


----------



## ferryboxen (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Katzenplage nachts am Teich*

hallo

ich glaube das der stromschlag den jemand der den draht berührt bekommt vollig

überbewertet wird.

die spannung ist viel zu gering. wenn ich mich dagegen an den elektrozaun der um

die kuhweide meines onkels gespannt war.

auch die katzen der nachbarschaft kommen auch weiterhin um mich zu besuchen.

nur halten sie jetzt etwas abstand zum teich. wenn sie durst haben finden sie bei mir noch 

etliche möglichkeiten.....da in jeder ecke kleine becken und miniteiche zu finden sind.

ein schönes osterfest wünscht ...lothar


----------

